# SilverStone Clubhouse!



## jellyrole (Mar 12, 2010)

Come on in and post up some pics guys! 

Here is my TJ07:


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 15, 2010)

No one has a TJ07?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 15, 2010)

One of my Folding Rigs


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 15, 2010)

You are better off making a SilverStone Case Clubhouse


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 18, 2010)

Good idea, I changed it to that!


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's mine, it's not finished yet, but just been using it the way it is


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is my Raven02


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 18, 2010)

Oily you got some crazy shit going on in that thing!


----------



## bogmali (Mar 18, 2010)

Well since this is now an SS thread, I will post my TJ09 rig later.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 18, 2010)

PS-01W
Heres my case:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a tj09,i really wanted a 07 but got this cheap.Its a really pretty good case,its damn massive.I will post some pics later.

Edit i found one,only one i've got atm,will take some more soon.






I have cut the tray so most of the wires go through and under the board.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 19, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Oily you got some crazy shit going on in that thing!



lol..yeah I built this for the wife to use mainly, but never got round to finishing it off.


Orange n' Blue theme with dual pumps/loops, 4870's,  maximus extreme, Q9550 and some Murdermod parts threw in as well.

I still need to finish off my back plate for the PSU and fan controller.Maybe I will post some pics up if I get time to finish it off properly.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 7, 2010)

Let's not let this one die.


----------



## sttubs (Jun 7, 2010)

I like using the TJ08-B (SILVERSTONE TJ08-B Black Aluminum front panel, SEC...) for my family's builds. It's basic & a bit on the expensive side, but the quality is excellent.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 9, 2010)

ooooh im iiiiiin

not looking good though 

this is the one i got LC14


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 9, 2010)

That's some fancy lookin' toilet paper you got there


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 9, 2010)

not a case but should still qualify


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 9, 2010)

HELL YEAH!!, Im in for sure



















These are 1 month old pics, but its all I had for now. I will upload new ones soon


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 9, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> HELL YEAH!!, Im in for sure
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100608/Crossfire Cards (7).jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100608/Crossfire Cards (8).jpg
> ...



Add me in guys I have the same case as him. Minus the two gpu's.


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 9, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Add me in guys I have the same case as him. Minus the two gpu's.


I guess I'm in as well


----------



## Fatal (Jun 9, 2010)

I will take some pictures so I can be added as well


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 9, 2010)

There we go!!!

Anyone seen the new Raven prototype?


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 9, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> There we go!!!
> 
> Anyone seen the new Raven prototype?



The Raven 3? If so yeah man, I like it alot, but didn't like where the hard drives were installed


----------



## Fatal (Aug 13, 2010)

Heres my Raven 2


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 13, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Here's mine, it's not finished yet, but just been using it the way it is
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/P1010070.jpg



I love black/orange theme case, this one looks sweet.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 13, 2010)

Is this club for any SilverStone product? I bought a SilverStone PSU about a month back


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2010)

it doesnt say "case" clubhouse, so i guess it is


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it doesnt say "case" clubhouse, so i guess it is



Haha ok.  Though the clubhouse seems to be dead with an inactive OP lol.


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 2, 2010)

In the club.

RAVEN (RV-02)


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Haha ok.  Though the clubhouse seems to be dead with an inactive OP lol.



Lol true that, I just realized that jellyrole has been banned

Who wants to be the new leader


----------



## johnspack (Dec 2, 2010)

My mess of a computer,  believe it or not,  that's a Silversone Strider 850+ at the bottom.....


----------

